Ask HN: Who is making passive income? - emcf
======
KJBweb
s/Ask HN: Who is making passive income?/Ask HN: Tell me how you're making some
extra cash so I can head into direct competition with you./g

------
thenomad
How passive are you looking for here?

There's a biiiiig difference between genuinely passive "no work required; cash
just turns up", 1-4 hr a month maintenance-mode businesses, the classic 4 hour
work week, and even (I've seen people refer to this as "passive income") 1-2
hours a day side-businesses.

~~~
emcf
I am for 1-2 hours a day side business.

~~~
rsj_hn
That is called a second job.

------
soulchild37
I made an app (in a weekend) to view upcoming train schedule for my country
public train service, been earning averagely $0.50 everyday without doing
anything at all. Not a life changing amount but it covered my website
domain/hosting cost.

~~~
srednalfden
Web or phone app?

~~~
soulchild37
Native phone app on both iOS/Android platform

